# Variablem in insert - Befehl



## enne87 (6. Jan 2006)

Hi!
Ganz kurze Frage: Ist es möglich, im Insert - Befehl irgendwie Variablen statt einem fixen Wert hineinzuschreiben?
Bsp: insert into Tabelle values (int i, char a);


----------



## enne87 (6. Jan 2006)

Sorry, ich hab grad die Suchfunktion entdeckt und hab die Lösung gefunden. Danke trotzdem für die Hilfe


----------



## clemson (6. Jan 2006)

du könntest mit PreparedStatements arbeiten, wenn dir das was weiterhilft...

das hast du die Möglichkeit, einen SQL Befehl mit Variablen - wenn man so will - zu definieren


```
String sql = "INSERT INTO tabelle VALUES(?,?);";
PreparedStatement pstmt = conn.prepareStatement(sql);

pstmt.setString(1, "bla");
pstmt.setLong(2, 23);

pstmt.executeUpdate();
```


----------



## enne87 (6. Jan 2006)

Ok, werd ich mal probieren, danke


----------

